# Expertise



## Dr. Poe (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello, everyone, do to a lot of discourse here on the forum, I thought that I'd better clear some things.
I am well versed in all forms of chemistry and many other sciences. If you need advise from me concerning the general chemistry of precious metal refining, I certainly can help you. However, My expertise (world class) is in the chemistry of natural ores (especially the hard refractory ores). My knowledge of modern scrap refining is severely limited as I gave up most scrap refining when I decided to specialize in ores. The exception is the recovery of platinum and palladium from diesel and automobile catalytic converters. I really don't know the amount of precious metals in today's newer personal computers.
Here on the forum, are plenty of scrap refiners that can advise better. If you already know what to expect as a yield, I certainly can assist you. But, don't ask me how much gold is in a component. How would I know?
I'm still a chemist. If you know what's there, I can and am willing to help you. Dr. Poe


----------



## publius (Jan 10, 2012)

Thankyou Dr. Poe. When will the book be out?


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 11, 2012)

publius said:


> Thankyou Dr. Poe. When will the book be out?


Never, My book exists. I have no intention of releasing such power openly to the public other than what I will post here on the forum. :!: If I did decided to sell a copy. It would come with legal restrictions and cost more than ten million dollars per copy.
I would also have to like that person a whole lot. No jest, No joke. Totally serious!
Giving an un-worthy person great financial power would be very destructive to them and to others. Dr. Poe


----------



## AlZabrisky (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have any patents ?


----------



## artart47 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bravo Dr. Poe!
I'm amazed at what the effect of what a sudden lotto windfall had on a local winner. It seems all the things that make life fulfilling got thrown under the buss and they became very shallow and eventually in debt and in misery!
Also, what happens to some of the sports stars that become millionairs over night!
artart47


----------



## Smack (Jan 11, 2012)

artart47 said:


> Also, what happens to some of the sports stars that become millionairs over night!
> artart47



In most cases, athletes know well in advance if they have what it take to make it and everyone around them knows it too. So begins the conditioning for what's to come. Surrounding yourself with the proper people is key in the financial aspect of a young player and his money. All the player has to do is listen to those people and abide by what they say when it come to how much you can spend. Quite unlike winning the lotto and becoming rich over night.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 13, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Do you have any patents ?


Patenting a process is a dog chasing it's tail. Secrecy is the only way to protect your best stuff. Dr. Poe


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 14, 2012)

RikkiRicardo said:


> Palladium
> That is some very harsh words i feel that you should keep that to yourself.This is a place for learning not to insult other people if they wish to keep some secrets to them self that is there choice.as I'm sure others have some secrets on how they refine.I'm here to learn what i can.I see some of Dr Poe reply's very interesting.As i see it when i sent you mail you never replied.but thanks i have built a very nice operation with out your help.So please keep this nice.
> 
> Rikkiricardo


I never got a message from you. ???? I give enough to the forum. There are some things that must be kept a secret. I wouldn't want to cause harm. Remember about Christmas tree ornaments? Dr. Poe


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2012)

RikkiRicardo said:


> Palladium
> That is some very harsh words i feel that you should keep that to yourself.


I don't see how your 12 posts give you the right to be saying anything like that to someone like Palladium.


RikkiRicardo said:


> if they wish to keep some secrets to them self that is there choice


I assure you,this is _not_ the reason Palladium thinks he is full of it.And Palladium is not the only one to think that,and it has been posted publically before.Personally,I agree 100%! 
Dr. Poe,I think you sound like a quack about a lot of things,and you have no humility AT ALL!! You frusterate the hell out of me sometimes,watching how you talk to my friends.And there have been many ideas batted around that you may in fact be a former member.Maybe,yes? Some of your terminology is dead on,and your "Holier than thou" attitude is also dead on.So clear up this confusion,are you "A man named Sue" ? Or a different (former) member perhaps?


RikkiRicardo said:


> As i see it when i sent you mail you never replied.


Dr Poe, he was talking to Palladium here. 
Rikki,I assure you ,if Palladium did not answer your email,there was a very good reason for it.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 15, 2012)

mic said:


> RikkiRicardo said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium
> ...


October 23, 2011 was when I'd first heard of the forum. I got bored with retirement. Helping others makes me feel good.
There's bound to be a few that don't like me. That's life. I don't cry about it. You are right, I didn't come to the forum to learn. Yet, even I have learned somethings here. False humility is worse than none at all. Don't expect it from me.
I think I'm better than some, and worse than some others. I'm wise enough to know that. I've never heard of sue. Dr. Poe


----------



## publius (Jan 15, 2012)

I see no reason for members to be rude and insulting to one another. You may not like the attitude but you do not dispute the value of the information. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## rusty (Jan 15, 2012)

I maybe pulling at strings here, we all agreed that it was brilliant of Jean aka Knoxx to begin this forum, and that the forum has a collection of brilliant people all of whom our founder may call upon privately. 

It is not in our best interests to disrupt or interfere with Jean's goals, the forum is his personal think tank. 

What Jean has here it would take a battalion of Professors to teach him and still not cover all the basis, 100's of years of hands on experience coming from some of the best minds in the world.

This is not our house, were very privileged to be part of the party. I would not come into your home then begin by insulting your other guests.

Best Regards
Gill aka Rusty


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 15, 2012)

I have deleted several posts, so this thread may not make a lot of sense. If there's any further acrimony, I'll delete the thread, along with the new thread that results from this one being locked. 

Be polite, folks. There is no requirement that any of the readers like those who post, but they are not permitted to make inflammatory remarks publicly (on the forum). What you do privately is none of my business. 

Harold


----------

